# gravid snakes



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

just a couple of pics of some gravid snakes here atm.

olive


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

bhp


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

woma


----------



## Robbo (Aug 30, 2006)

lucky bugger 
well done


----------



## snakeeyes (Aug 30, 2006)

beautiful snakes trueblue


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks, most the good ones are comming on to pre-lay and look ugly atm but will snap off a few pics soon.

another bhp


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

s/w qld stimmie


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Rob, How long is the olive now?


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

dunno brett, probally around 8 feet


----------



## vinspa (Aug 30, 2006)

any jungles true blue


----------



## ad (Aug 30, 2006)

Top work TrueBlue,
Congrats on another exceptional season - that ovulating olive is mind blowing.
A classic herp pic too, well done.
Time for a jungle dance - the jungle gods must be happy.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 30, 2006)

She is a beauty, that woma isnt to shabby either.


----------



## swampie (Aug 30, 2006)

Good stuff as always Rob well done mate . Did ya finaly get yourself a camera ? or did someone else take the pics for you ?

Cheers swampie


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice pics Rob. Keep 'em coming.
Were they taken with the camera I sent up for you?


----------



## GetCoiled (Aug 30, 2006)

OMG..!
Hi Rob, 
what a great bunch of not-so-distant-future moms you got there!
My best congrats for the coming eggs
cheers
Stefano


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 30, 2006)

Might be a bit to much to ask - Would I be able to see some pics of the parents of the BHP I got from you?


----------



## Matty.B (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you breed diamonds?
i love them all i wish i could have them  hehehe


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

top stuff mate, how are the normal olives coming along?
thanks wil


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

And good luck!


----------



## star11 (Aug 30, 2006)

awesome!  Looking good!
Good work and the best of luck with the rest of the proceedings!

How old is your albino olive mate?
jus


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 30, 2006)

Look at that (whit one) you lucky bugger!
Congradulations!


----------



## Luke_G (Aug 30, 2006)

Mad olive mate, I hope they become a bit more common in the future so i can invest in one. Good job!!!


----------



## Deano (Aug 30, 2006)

You’re a show off TrueBlue, love the olive……….


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

is that albino bred with a normal?
thanks wil


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

wat else you got gravid?


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
Yeah its your camera craig, the second bhp is the mother of yours, will take some pics of the male/s at a later date.
the jungles are still mating, but will get some gravid pics of them later.
used to keep and breed diamonds but gave them all away to a freind before i moved north.


heres another gravid snake, shes ugly atm as they go weird in the later gravid stage, oh hell, who am i kidding, shes ugly all the time.!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

another gravid woma


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

your going to be rolling in money mate!


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats definatley ugly (you should give it away (whilst gravid(to me  ) Beautiful you lucky bugger!


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 30, 2006)

But im gunna need all the equiptment to go with! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

yet another gravid woma


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

wa stimies.

male put in for another turn, to be sure.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

WA stimmies,


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 30, 2006)

Nobody likes a show-off TB !!!
Congratulations, looks like a good season for you...
While you are pumping out the pics, mind getting one of the Childreni from Longtom please. Also have you asked him about locality?
Also, how much will your stimmys and childreni be ?
Do you think I could jam any more questions into this post?

cheers
Simon


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2006)

those stimmi's look great!


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

stunning snakes rob looks like ur having a ripper season


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

heres my gravid WA BHP

cheers Sam


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

but wait theres more, yes another gravid woma, and more to come when i take some more pics.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2006)

Your gonna have a few busy nights soonenough TB!


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

looks like u might need to build a few more incubators trueblue 

cheers Sam


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

ill take some pics of the childrens and some other gravid snakes tomorrow,( plus more gravd womas). and yes i must ring longtom to confirm.


----------



## BeardyBen (Aug 30, 2006)

Mate I take my hat off to ya! what superb specimens you have in your collection. a lot of work but im sure all worth it! Congrats on the mother to be's  
Ben


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah sam got one being made now, with a thermostst thats accurate to .002 of a degree.


----------



## Jen (Aug 30, 2006)

All i have to say is WOW


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

**** what sort of thermostat rob?

cheers Sam


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

how many gravid womas you got?
thanks wil


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

one more woma i forgot to post


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

sam, cant remeber the name,(me and thermostats dont get on to well), and the sparky has it atm.

Wil, looks to be 7-8 gavid womas at this stage.
they all look ugly when this far gravid as is with most snakes, the darker they become the easier to warm up i spose.
heres a pick of one of the males that done the deed and most are light like him when not gravid.


----------



## wil (Aug 30, 2006)

All your snakes are a credit to ya mate!


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

thats a cracker rob i hope a few hatchies come out like him

cheers Sam


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 30, 2006)

Beautiful looking snakes. The hatchlings will look great i imagine.


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 30, 2006)

How much for womas from that male pictured trueblue?


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

the womas will be 2500ea, cheaper for pairs.


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 30, 2006)

OK so how much for a pair?


----------



## Matty.B (Aug 30, 2006)

how much for your childrens and stimmis?


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 30, 2006)

Good work TB.

My central beardie just laid 10 eggs so I am pritty stoked about that. Good luck for the season!



> the womas will be 2500ea, cheaper for pairs.



So its $2,400 a pair?

(sorry i couldnt help myself.

Cheers


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

4500 for a pair of womas,
stimmies range from 200-350ea,
and childrens 250ea.


----------



## Basssman (Aug 30, 2006)

hey rob what sort of childrens are they?

cheers Sam


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah sucks too be you..ay...nice mate well done


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 30, 2006)

sam, i got them from longtom a few years back, mt isa form i think, ill have to check.
some of them are really weird and one of the weird ones is gravid now.


----------



## zulu (Aug 30, 2006)

*re gravid*

Good looking snakes in that lot rob,didnt realize how good the albino olives looked,yeh longtom has some great looking childreni,some of the nicest ive seen


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: re gravid*

you and dave will be having a cracker of a season by the looks of it 

job well done rob

nick


----------



## Tristis (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: re gravid*

keep up the good work Rob. any more pics


----------



## daveyg1 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeh come on rob, you must have some more.


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

all great looking pythons,and well done on them all being gravid.
i love the albino olive pic and all your womas....
where are your womas from.


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

o and what price do you sell your GTP's for.you can pm the price if you dont want to post it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

krusty, the womas are from WA.
The greens will be around 6500ea.


More!!, you want more!! ok.

normal olive on pre-lay shed.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

wa stimmies mating


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

gravid wa stimmie


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry here it is


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

another one


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

gravid NT stimmie


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

male woma used for breeding this year.


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh damn that is one hot woma, you definatly have some cracker animals there Rob.


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 1, 2006)

male woma looks happy!

nick


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

ha ha ha, yeah hes a peice of work alright, you only need to move infront of his tank when hes out and he throws a hissy fit. nice animal thou.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 1, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> male woma used for breeding this year.



A woma with some attitude!!! Hold on to that one 8)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 1, 2006)

just incredable ,
so many top class gravid pythons,
well done Rob
Cheers
Roger


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks roger and everyone else for the comments, but the credit goes to the snakes, they did all the hard work, i just supplied them with the right conditions and that part is easy.


Hows your season going roger?, very well as usual i would imagine.


----------



## OuZo (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't tell me you got a camera Rockhead? 

Beautiful snakes all round! Love the WA Stimmies and that last Woma is a hottie too


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 1, 2006)

wow! they're so fat! *says the newb whos never seen a pregnant snake before*
is a white olive python as rare as albinos? are they the same thing?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks ouzo, the females are just as hot as well but look ugly and dark as they are in the later stages and tend to go dark and unatractive when this far gravid, most are comming on to pre-lay atm.

Yeah got a camera, just gotta learn how to use it propally, as you can see some of the pics are a bit dodgy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

tatelina, same thing.


----------



## paul4 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here are a couple of my gravid animals also if you are keen for a look
I will have some more soon and of better quality i would hope.
I didnt want to disturb them so i just snapped off a couple just then.
cheers
Paul Hughes


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

TB you have some of the best looking python around i could sit here all day looking at them.
keep those great pics comeing.........


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

and paul you to have some very very nice looking womas.
it makes it hard to buy my next pair with all these good looking ones geting around.


----------



## OuZo (Sep 1, 2006)

> Yeah got a camera, just gotta learn how to use it propally, as you can see some of the pics are a bit dodgy.



Looked pretty good to me! But a pic always looks better when there's a hot animal in it lol. There was another male in there that I liked too...I think it was the first male woma pic you put up. How many gravid girls have you got all up?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

WA weat belt stimmie.

Very nice paul, that first woma looks like a SA.??


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

ouzo, theres 8 gravid womas at this stage, and about 20 other gravid bits and peices lurking around.


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm not a big stimmie fan but i must say i have liked all your w.a ones that you have posted.


----------



## the_brad (Sep 1, 2006)

I would love to see these childreni ive herd you speaking about


----------



## paul4 (Sep 1, 2006)

No mate
It's one of Simon Stones tanami womas but she is not looking her best either, being gravid takes its toll on them sometimes.
She is only quite small as well and averages 6 eggs.

You have got some great looking animals there mate .
You've done very well this year Rob


----------



## tan (Sep 1, 2006)

Rob, everytime you post pics of your animals, i keep adding to my list. Your gtps are amazing gravid or not! I would so love to get my hands on a pair of them! Any more pics of them, I could ogle for hours!


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

jesus thay is insane rob how do u keep up with them all lol
mitch


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

geen python


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

another one


----------



## krusty (Sep 1, 2006)

i think when i comes time to buy some GTP's i will be trying to buy them of you,yours are so nice.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

one more.


----------



## tan (Sep 1, 2006)

They are just the most gorgeous little animals on the face of this planet!! You have beautiful gtps rob!! I love the blue in their markings!


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 1, 2006)

very nice animals trueblue


----------



## tan (Sep 1, 2006)

That last pic, the green is a beautiful shade, how old is it?


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

shes 3 going on 4 years old.

They may look nice but they are horribly boring creatures to say the least.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

the brad, went to take some pics of the childrens but shes to far gravid and looks a might ugly atm will take some pics when she gets back to normal.


----------



## tan (Sep 1, 2006)

They just enjoy doing what they do best! :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Sep 1, 2006)

> geen python



That looks so much like a Green Python it's just crazy :shock:. I don't know how you tell the difference :lol: :wink:


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

how long after prelay shed do they lay? Is that the mother of my baby to be?
thanks wil


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry wil, which one do you mean.?  
depends on species how long after pre-lay shed they lay, and even that can vary a bit from animal to animal, but as a rule anywhere from 20-35 days.


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

the normal olive!


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

ah, thats right, sorry and thanks, saved me having to check my pms, been getting quite a few lately and cant remeber who wants what half the time.  .

Yes thats her, shes full on shed and ugly but i dont have any other recent pics of her, only when she was young.


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

How long do olives take after pre lay shed?
thanks heaps wil


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

she normally drops bettween 27-32 days after pre-lay.


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats, looks like you might be doing something right :wink: Yes they are all wonderful snakes but I cant understand why noone has made comment on TB's newspaper??? For such a size collection I was very impressed by how spotless every enclosure is. Well done and what a good example of what herp husbandry should be like. Puts me to shame  
Only complaint..............perhaps a little less playing with your new camera and those "other" snakes and a little more effort on your part, and we might have had a bloody "white" christmas :evil: None of this het stuff! I WANTED WHITE OLIVES AND YOU PROMISED!!!!! Bloody green and striped snakes for chrissy again  :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry oliveman, but the male was just a season to young, next year there will be a white xmas from 3-5 females. :wink: 
Heres another pic of her just to keep you keen.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

another woma just lying around.


----------



## paul4 (Sep 1, 2006)

what are you $elling a pair of your hets for mate?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 1, 2006)

not to sure what they will be going for, as the albinos are a friends here on a breeding program, but they should be around the 4 grand mark.


----------



## hornet (Sep 1, 2006)

TRUEBLUE!!!! i never knew you had an albino olive, great work you lucky sob


----------



## rexs1 (Sep 2, 2006)

stunning collection mate,

now your just making me jelous.

the funniest bit is that you still havent even started on your other morelia!

good luck mate

nick


----------



## indicus (Sep 2, 2006)

I've had the pleasure of seeing this collection,
Theres truely some stunning herps, thats for sure....
Goes to show; the extra effort and reap the rewards,
All the best Rob, what a great achievement .....well done mate.


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes someone is going to be very busy, well done.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks rex, indicus and boa, but i wont be that busy as iceman comes up once a week to help and the man is just a machine, he can do as much in one day as i get to do in a week sometimes. Hell he works 6 days a week and comes up here on his day off and on the odd occasion i give him the day off he gets grumpy because he wants to come and work :shock: . He will be a force to be reconed with in the next few years as hes building up an awsome collection and keeps everything imaculatly. So a special thanks goes to iceman as well for his dedication to my and his collection. Thanks iceman.


----------



## daveyg1 (Sep 2, 2006)

all i can say is i wish i was iceman :lol:


----------

